# Probleme mit Digital-Abo



## Pikus (30. August 2018)

Moin, ich hoffe ich bin hier halbwegs richtig.

Ich hab gestern abend ein Digital-Abo abgeschlossen, in der Hoffnung PCGH auf meinen Android-Geräten zu nutzen sowie Zugriff auf die PCGH+-Artikel zu bekommen.

Leider habe ich es bisher nur geschafft, die Ausgabe(n) über den Computec-Shop als PDF runterzuladen. In der Android-App und auf der epaper-Seite kann ich mich zwar anmelden, habe aber keine freigeschalteten Abonnements.
Auch die Verknüpfung mit dem Foren/Main-Account funktioniert bisher nicht, da ich noch keinen Zugriff auf die PCGH+-Artikel habe.

Braucht das System noch Zeit, damit alles korrekt eingerichtet wird? Ich will doch nur PCGH auf meinem Tablet lesen 


/edit: Grad noch aufgefallen: Im Konto-Dashboard unter shop.Computec.de steht noch dass ich die Bestätigungs-Mail anklicken solle. Wenn ich den enthaltenen Link besuche, bekomme ich die Meldung dass der Link abgelaufen sei und ich einen neuen Anfordern solle. Sobal ich jedoch meine Mailadresse erneut dort eingebe, sagt mir die Website dass ich bereits einen Account dort besitze - Ist ja auch korrekt, nur wird dieser immernoch als "Unbestätigt" im Dashboard angezeigt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. August 2018)

Moin!

Schreib bitte eine E-Mail an computec@dpv.de oder digitalservices@dpv.de. Wichtig ist, dass du auch deinen Namen und die Mailadresse des Digital-Accounts angibst, damit der Kundenservice nach dir suchen kann. Die können wir dann helfen. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Pikus (30. August 2018)

Wird gemacht, danke


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2018)

Und, alles gut? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pikus (2. September 2018)

So halbwegs 
Der PCGH-Plus-Zugang funktioniert inzwischen, allerdings habe ich immernoch keinen Freischaltcode für die App/ePaper-Seite erhalten bzw. dort keinen Zugang zu dem Abonnement.

Am Freitagnachmittag hatte ich noch eine Email an appsupport@computec geschickt, wollte aber noch den nächsten Werktag abwarten bevor ich denen weiter auf den Sack gehe 

Btw, sollte die 10/2018 nicht bereits unter shop-computec.de/Meine digitalen Produkte" verfügbar sein? Die 09/2018 kann ich dort ja zumindest runterladen 

MfG

/edit: Den Amazon-Gutschein zum Abo habe ich übrigens auch nicht erhalten, aber der ist eher nebensächlich...


----------



## Solarstorm (3. Oktober 2018)

Die neue Ausgabe ist bei mir auch noch nicht zu sehen,  der Amazon Gutschein kam bei mir per Snail-Mail und wurde gleich in einer Bestellung entwertet. 
Lustigerweise stand im Brief, dass der Amazon-Code nur bis 7.8.18 gültig wäre obwohl das Schreiben vom 11.9.18 war.


----------



## Markus7501 (24. November 2020)

Habe auch das Problem, dass mein Zugang nicht funktioniert und ich keinen plus Artikel Lesen kann. werbefrei ist auch nichts...
Mal schauen ob was im laufe des Tages passiert.


----------

